# I finally got the answer to why Ferguson passed over Rainbow Bridge



## GoldenDreams (Dec 17, 2009)

It feels as if I was waiting forever to find out what went wrong with my puppy. I finally got some answers after a few months of waiting. 

The biopsy showed that there was a necrotizing myopathy of an undetermined origin and the muscle cells were spontaniously dying in multiple muscles. There are enzymes responsible for breaking down waste products. Some cells are disposable like intestine cells because they are replaced. Other cells are permanent like brain and muscle. If you have an enzyme problem in the brain or muscle or heart they cannot be cured yet because they are not high turn over cells. The cells will fill up with waste and die. In short, They are calling his disease a storage abnormality disease which is a congenital abnormality in enzymes which are responsible for taking care of normal cellular processes. 

His MRI showed swollen irritated muscles. Given all the other signs, diabetes, and his heart given out, there was no cure. Even just the storage abnormality alone in muscles, cannot be cured.

Now...I've already lost my puppy and that cannot be changed.

This breeder is planning on breeding the same two dogs again this summer. This disease could be a spot mutation, where not all the dogs in the litter are affected or it could be worse where many more in the litter and upcoming litters could get this. The vets (Pathologist and Neurologist) did say that these two dogs are probably high risk and should at least be urine screened for abnormalities. He stated that if it were him personally, he would not breed these dogs again.

What would you do in my situation? I would NEVER want another puppy to go through what my puppy went through and I would NEVER want another owner to be put in this place again. I spent thousands and thousands of dollars trying to get an answer and I know a lot of people would and a lot wouldn't, but NO one should ever be put in that position emotionally and financially, if it can be prevented.

I think my options are: 

1) contact the AKC and file a case with them.
2) call the breeder and hope she does the right thing
3) let it be

This breeder does not have any health certificates on her dogs, which I have learned already that she is an irresponsible breeder. 

Your thoughts are much appreciated.


LOVE YOU FOREVER MY BABY FERGUSON. MOMMY TRIED TO SAVE YOU, AND I'M SO SORRY THAT I COULDN'T.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I think you should do both options 1 and 2. I would contact the breeder first; if you don't like her response, by all means contact the AKC. You can't bring poor Ferguson back, but you may well spare future litters and those who love them the pain you went through.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I would contact the breeder and the local Vets. Sometimes people contact local Vets for breeder recommendations. Plus, if a Vet gets a sick puppy from the same breeder, they may know what to look for.

I'm not sure what the AKC will or can do, but I'd certainly shoot them off an email with the report.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your pup. What an awful situation. IMHO, doing nothing and just letting it be would be the worst thing to do. This "breeder" could potentially be producing another litter of unhealthy pups, which is completely unfair to the puppies and their new owners. I think that options 1 and 2 would be the best route to go. First, I would contact the breeder and see if they are willing to do the necessary medical screening on their dogs prior to breeding them again. If not or if you don't get a satisfactory response, I would go with option 1 and alert the AKC. Be very detailed in your report to them and tell them everything that happened from start to finish, including the fact that this breeder is planning on another litter with these same 2 dogs. If I were in your shoes, I would want to do everything in my power to prevent this from happening to others.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm glad that you finally have the answers to some of your lingering questions. Poor Ferguson, what a sweet young boy! He went through more in his short 5 months than most do in a lifetime.

I would most certainly contact the breeder, if you get no response or a flippant response, I would contact the AKC. I would also contact the local GR Club and let them know just word of mouth destroys this breeder. I'd also consider word of mouth at the vets/trainers in the area. While you're at it- if she refuses to look for another stud for her upcoming litter, I might put an ad in the paper right below hers when she advertises the litter giving a link/phone number so you can warn unsuspecting owners.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you entered your pups info on K9data?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

1 & 2 definitely. Don't just let it go, I think that will bother you a great deal. It very possibly could break so many other hearts down the line.

Sorry for your loss, it's very sad. Very sad  The breeder should know, and understand what happened to your puppy. Maybe they would want to talk to your vet?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for what happened, your pup was so young...I just saw your video on youtube, very touching! If I were you, I would want to do everything in my power to prevent this happening again, how ever painful it must be! I wish you strenght to do it! Please let us know if there is anything people on the forum can do. I always find it amazing what this community can accomplish!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You could do any or all 3 of those things but I really do not think it will matter. If this breeder is not doing the normal health screenings I doubt they will screen for something as rare as this. And considering it may have been a "spot mutation" there is little I believe the AKC can or will do for you. They don't care if a breeder does the screenings recommended by a breeds parent club, there is little doubt they will care much in this case. 
If however it makes you feel better to persue by all means do so, but understand the chance of you getting any satisfaction is very small and may just prolong even longer the pain you have endured throughout this. I wish I could be more optimistic for you in this case.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I would do as much as I could, even if it just boiled down to word of mouth. No one should have to endure what you and your pup went through. I'm so so sorry that all of that happened to you and to Ferguson. Poor baby.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

CarolinaCasey and I are thinking along the same lines. Get the word out but stick to the facts. When you contact the breeder, I would offer Fergus's medical records to help her along. If she declines and seems uninterested--then at least you've tried.

In the end, you may not be able to do much. But to do nothing, I believe, would be even worse. I can't speak for your pup--but I would want others to know what I went through. 

Our condolences to you--

SJ


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Talk to the breeder, show her the records, and if possible notes from the pathologist & vet about not breeding these 2 dogs again. If that does not work, go to the AKC.

My case is not the same but I learned a boyd must do all in his/her power to keep dogs, any pets, from suffering needlelssly.The dog in my avatar is Hunter. Just after he turned 4 I decided to switch him to that 6 month heartworm prevention, ProHeart6 that was being advertised so heavily and my vet was talking about. Well, 6 months after that injection he was dead of dying liver and autoimmune hemolytic anemia despite all my vet's effors (and $$$$$).

I THEN just wen to google and typed in ProHeart6, and darn if the thing was not filled with stories of dogs that had severe reactions that had died after getting injections. I contacted some of the ones, and then I started joining dog forums and telling his story. Folks there read it and would ask me to come to other forums they belonged to. I actually ended up on many all breed forums, and even a poodle forum down in Australia.

I filed reports with the FDA,and everywhere I could. Many, many of us did this and the FDA started putting things together, seeing this huge pattern of dogs developing liver damage, AIHA, siezures, etc after getting it--and eventaully-----`10 months after my Hunter's death--it was pulled from the market. It was off the market about 4 years, but has been "reformulated" and been back on for about 1 1/2 yers but under bvery controled conditions. I would never ever use it again no matter what.

but the thing is, I did what I could to prevent another dog from going thru what my precious boy and so many others did. I have actually had some people contact me and say they think I may have saved their dog because the dog had severe allergies or was old and it seemed the drug was to dangerous to use on dogs like that and they refused it after reading Hunter's story.

You little guy was a darling and Icried wtching the pictures. I know your sorrow and I also know you will love him forever.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It sounds like Ferguson never had a chance but was very fortunate to have had you during his short time here.

I really don't think the AKC can do anything, but I think you should contact the breeder and show all your results, and copies of all of your bills. Then I agree with the contacting the vets in your area. The Golden clubs might be a good idea, but I doubt if the breeder is a member if they don't do clearances.

I am so very sorry you and Ferguson had to go through such a horrific 'genetic mutation' ... those dogs should definitely not be breed again.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

You can also fill out an OHR record to go along with his k9data listing. It's not a place to file a grievance with the breeder, but you can list all the medical information you learned from Ferguson's situation, and you can put the COD on the k9data listing too.

That way, anybody doing research on the parents and potential pups can at least see it, and you wouldn't be doing anything vindictive—just sharing the facts.

I'd also call the breeder and share all the information. 

I doubt you'll get anywhere with the AKC. Given the rarity of the disease, as Hank said, the breeder isn't violating any of the ethical guidelines.

One of my dogs died at 6 from a super-rare kind of lymphoma. I love that breeder to death, but I still wrote an OHR record and listed the COD on k9data, just so the information was available. With a great breeder, it can help guide her future breeding choices. With a bad one, it can help potential buyers learn about health problems.


----------

